# Wie entfernt man Goldorfen aus einem großen Schwimmteich?



## Sven60 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich habe vor 3 Jahren einen Schwimmteich ( ca. 100 qm ) gebaut und insgesamt 13 Goldorfen eingesetzt. Letztes Jahr haben sich die Fische extrem vermehrt, wir haben nun neben den Altfischen noch ca. 60 Jungfische. Wir würden die Goldorfen am liebsten ganz entfernen, doch wie? Wir haben es schon mit einem Laubfangnetz ( 5 x 4 m ) versucht, doch das hat nicht so richtig geklappt, da die Fische immer wieder am Rand vorbei schwammen. Hat jemand zu diesem Thema Erfahrung oder eine Idee?
LG Sven


----------



## rease (5. Mai 2014)

Moin Sven, wie wäre es ein paar Freunde einzuladen und schön am Sonntag Nachmittag gemeinsam goldorfen zu angeln  ansonsten stelle ich mir das bei deiner teichgröße sehr schwierig vor. Vielleicht reusen stellen oder ein Zugnetz vom Fischer leihen... grüße martin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2014)

Hi Sven,

wie schon geschrieben die Eltern am besten rausangeln, und um die kleinen loszuwerden z.B einen Esox von 20-25cm (oder __ Zander um 30-35cm) als Spielkameraden einsetzen (die Orfen von letzten Jahr dürften ja erst um die 7-8cm sein

MfG Frank


----------



## maarkus (5. Mai 2014)

Wobei ein __ Hecht wohl schneller arbeitet als ein __ Zander. Denke auch, dass dies ein vernünftiger Weg ist. Den Hecht dann verspeisen, oder vielleicht nimmt ihr wirklich mal ein Verein, etc. Jedoch liest man ja immer, dass Vereine keine Fische aus Gartenteichen wollen.


----------



## Sven60 (7. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem __ Hecht erscheint mir tatsächlich sinnvoll, doch bekomme ich denn einen Hecht her? Die wird's doch kaum im Zoofachhandel geben.


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo !
Ich hab mir das nicht getraut zu schreiben, mit dem angeln! Die Biester sind so schnell, da hat man einfach keine andere Chance.

Viel Glück Ron!


----------



## Sven60 (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ron, 
Die sind wirklich extrem schnell, selbst die Jungtiere. Ich hatte es auch schon mit einem Netz vergeblich versucht. Weißt Du denn, wo man einen __ Hecht kaufen kann?
LG Sven


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Sven!
Beim Fischer, einige verkaufen auch lebende Exemplare, so wie Stör und __ Zander, und die sind um einiges billiger wie in einer Zoohandlung. Z.B. Stör das kilo für ca. 20€ + - ...... der ist dann so um die 50 cm.Bei __ Hecht und Zander leider   !!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2014)

Ach Sven, der Transport ist eine heikle Sache , ein Fischer ist natürlich kein Fischhändler, der Dir den Fisch in ein Plastiksack steckt und verknotet. Nein dafür mußt Du schon allein sorgen.
Eine Tuppe mit 15 cm Wasser gefüllt und eine Platte mit kleine Schraubzwingen befestigt darauf gelegt. Ist natürlich nicht Wasserdicht aber hält so einiges ab. Durch das umher schwappende Wasser wird immer wieder Sauerstoff in den Behälter geleitet. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.

Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Sven,

google mal ob es eine Satzfischzucht in deiner Nähe gibt, wenn man selber abholen kann bekommt man da sicherlich auch "Kleinmengen" außerhalb der regulären Besatzzeiten von Angelvereinen

MfG Frank


----------



## Ulli (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Sven,

hatte letztes Frühjahr auch das Problem (nur) 3 erwachsene Orfen rauszufangen - und mein Teich ist viel kleiner. Ich habe das im Dunkeln mit der Taschenlampe und einem Kescher relativ schnell hinbekommen. Die Fische sind im Dunkeln fast ohne Reaktion und man kann sie ganz gut rausfangen.Die rund 100 Goldfische die ich nach 2 Jahren im Teich hatte, habe ich mit einem Schleppnetz auch relativ gut rausfangen können

Das löst natürlich Dein Problem mit dem Nachwuchs auch nicht, aber da könnte auch ein Flussbarsch helfen, den bekommst Du eigentlich bei jedem Angler,  da er ein häufig vorkommender und heimischer Fisch ist.  Außerdem ein toller Fisch zum Beobachten...

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Mai 2014)

Sven60 schrieb:


> Das mit dem __ Hecht erscheint mir tatsächlich sinnvoll, doch bekomme ich denn einen Hecht her? Die wird's doch kaum im Zoofachhandel geben.



schau doch mal bei Fischfarm Schubert (online) vorbei, diese bieten Hecht (25 cm) & __ Zander (30 cm) an. Versand natürlich möglich

lG


----------

